# My Favorite Board Game!



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2007)

that is all.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Dec 17, 2007)

MattPist said:


> that is all.



Aussie drunks, Squatting, and SHEEP!!!!!

WOW....just fucking WOW...


----------



## Exile (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol ages 10+


----------



## rootsong (Dec 17, 2007)

a friend was telling me about a game her & her friends made in berlin, called squatopoly, which i'll try to relay. you've gotta make the board. (cardboard & sharpie) -- everybody starts out with a six-pack and a bag of weed. you claim squats, and when someone lands on them (to crash there), they get charged a beer, or a big shwill at least, maybe some weed. then there's your chance cards like... "lose your bag of herb in the park, so-and-so finds it), raids, cops, finding good dumpsters, all that shit. i've never played but it sounds like a blast. squatopoly!


----------



## sporehead (Jan 21, 2014)

Cards of humanity. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## MEOW (Jan 21, 2014)

sporehead said:


> Cards of humanity. Fucking hilarious.


lol bumping a 6 year old thread. i really like settlers of catan and monopoly is fun but i get pissed off if someone quits before the game ends, bitches better mortgage all their shit and go till' they don't have a dollar left


----------



## sporehead (Jan 22, 2014)

I like making zombies haha. Monopoly is nuts, everyone always ends up disgruntled.


----------



## crow jane (Jan 22, 2014)

RAIL BARON, SON


----------



## sporehead (Jan 24, 2014)

Awwww shit!


----------



## Planet (Jan 24, 2014)

Scrabble. I've made my own bored with pieces out of cardboard so I have it anywhere on the road. It all fits in a fanny pack.


----------



## MEOW (Jan 24, 2014)

Planet said:


> Scrabble. I've made my own bored with pieces out of cardboard so I have it anywhere on the road. It all fits in a fanny pack.


do you have a pic of that?


----------



## Planet (Jan 24, 2014)

::dead::Negative.


----------

